# <3 SkyeWillow's Fillies



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I almost lost the whole project...not due to lack of saving (I'm actually pretty good at that). Damn file broke. But here it is! Now the story;

These are Skye's 'fillies'. I stumbled upon the upper lady (Stargazer, aka Spoonmelon) on AquaBid. CLEARLY there was something wrong with this fish (remember, I draw the actual fish, so ye,s her head looks like that!!) and I linked it to Skye. Together we came up with a way to get her, and then her sister, off of AB and into a good home (Rebecca's  ) And we won! They're both living happilly, however long their lives will be. 

But to any breeders who see this - shame on you! Making a buck off of big-hearted people! If you see a fish that may be seriously malformed, please save it the misery of what could be a difficult life! Cull responsibly! 

Just the same, Skye and I are happy to have them home. ♥ Here's to Stargazer (top) and Stardust (bottom) May you swim happily to the end of your days.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have to agree on the culling. Yes, our hearts ache and burn for the boohoey that is the deformities and saddened lives of just about anything... But people have to understand... What if THAT fish became someone else's breeder? That breeds more deformed fish! That is how a domino affect takes place. Breed responsibly. When I get back into breeding, I won't be easily swayed by "aww he is deformed you should let him grow up and have a happy life". Because people have proved when someone says PET ONLY they don't care, and will do with the fish as they please.

Great pictures btw


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Sena =) 

Yea, when she talked to Linda about them, Linda even said she was shocked to find them on AB.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

A couple of other members said I should breed them, but Stardust's spine is really crooked. I can't see Stargazer's as well to know if hers is straight.

I fell in love with their unusual appearances, and even more with their personalities. I'm so glad we got them!


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, my the poor things. D I'm at least glad they have a good home now. D That's just terrible. DX That's a very nice picture by the way. )


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you very much ^^

Yea, I wouldnt breed these girls, there's no telling what other deformities the breeder DID cull that might be hereditary and they could pass down =O It's rather scary to think about. 

But they're definitely home safe and spoiled rotten now x3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well if their spines were like that.. Imagine what some of the others were!! That really is scary.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Fish dont always show sign of pin the way people do, I mean I've seen fish with torn bellys and stuff hanging out continue swimming on like it's nothing. I sometimes wonder if Stargazer has a constant headache or something from her skull compressing her brain into her organs =(


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Remember some of the fish I got for free? One who had a huge hole where her dorsal was supposed to be?? She acted like she was fine.

Fiona, my mustard gas veiltail also acted like she was fine wih a HUGE gash almost going through to the bone..... She did that to herself.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

O.O How on earth did she manage that?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ornament decided to fall over, and there are two little holes in the bottom of it, to allow the air to escape and the ornament to sink. So she decided she could fit.... :lol: No. No she could not. She cut herself pretty deep. Unfortunately, because it was so deep she got an infection and passed away because of it.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss >.< I hate it when they play that game.


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, I'm sorry for you loss Sena. D That must have been pretty horrific. SIP/RIP.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol it's okay - it was last year. Was too bad it happened though. But after that I BURIED anything that had tempting "hidey holes"


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

of Sedna did that too, not to the bone though.

I think her brain stays in her skull, might be a slight squeeze though. She'd be showing neurological issues if it were too bad. Which I imagine some of the other fry probably had, and badly twisted spines, worse heads...


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea...=( 

I still think under your care she has a chance at a real good and prlly longer life than what we're expecting. Which I hope is the case.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I actually wouldn't be surprised if she lives a long, normal life. Skye is right, if there was something really wrong she would have neurological issues. Betta's brains are TINY... I know that from personal experience (dissection). She should have never been sold but since I am way to nice of a person I wouldn't have killed her... I have ONE fish in my current spawn who is deformed (majorly bent spine) but I already have a home for him/her if he/she survives... And they will not breed it, I know them personally. If the fish was in pain they would be put down, but this little guy is not lol.

Good work sy!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm hoping she lives a long and healthy life. I've heard that imports seem to age quicker than the domestically bred fish.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have no experience with imports (sadly...) but I believe that is because they have to adjust to completely different conditions. Good luck.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Imports tend to be more.... Sensitive.


----------

